# adirondack chair



## 08Majek20V (Aug 27, 2013)

Just getting in to wood working and this was one of my first projects. All the wood is from salvaged pallets.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nicely done..dont mean to criticize but why dont you round the top, just draw the pattern and hit it with a jig saw or even a circular saw. good first project though


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that and the washer toss board in the back. Boy have I lost money playing that game....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice use of old pallets.....and I like the rustic look....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Pallet buster job?

Looks good, as stated to make the real deal the top should be rounded.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

cubera said:


> *Pallet buster job?*
> 
> Looks good, as stated to make the real deal the top should be rounded.


It took a month but that just hit me square between the eyes.....LOL.....Yes that would be a good job for it.....


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice. For a slightly different look check out Norm Abrams New Yankee Workshop Adirondacks. single and doubles that last really well. I saw some Adirondacks recently in an Amish shop. They were built with the vinyl decking boards and looked pretty good too. Nice work


----------

